# How do i go about getting my pits ears cropped/Cut??



## GotPit?1128 (Aug 21, 2007)

I love the way pits look with the ears cropped/cut!! Im wondering how i go about doing this?? She is 6 months old and i want to know if its too late or where do i go for the procedure and about how much would it cost!!!


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm not sure where you live, but if you call around you should be able to find a vet that will do it. Usually the ones that specialize in show dogs will do the older ones, but be prepared to pay as much as four hundred dollars, which is what the vet here in NC charges for ear cropping on older dogs.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I dunno you'd have to check if a vet will do it that old mine wouldn't crop past 3 months they like to do it in their 3rd month....Im sure someone will do it just be cautious, that it is the right decision for the pup like someone said they were circumcised, but Im sure he wouldn't have been happy and probably would have remembered it at 4 years old....you don't want something like that to break a dogs spirit


----------



## GotPit?1128 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks i was worried that the vet would think i was wrong for wanting my dogs ears cropped this late!!!


----------



## GotPit?1128 (Aug 21, 2007)

*sydney*

Sydney how much did it cost you??


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a local vet that will do the procedure on older dogs as well. The price is based on the weight of the dog. I've seen a dog that was cropped at 8 months, the only downside was the healing period seemed a little longer than with a young pup. The one thing I really noticed was that it seemed to take a long time for the fur to grow back where the ears were cut.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the procedure itself for my dogs is 150.00 and that is only for the cut and the anesthsia.... everything else adds up too... all in all it's going to cost me over 200.00 to have a quality job done.... it can cost up to 400.00. Get to know your bully community and ask the owners of the dogs that you like the crop job if they would reccomend their vet.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

GotPit?1128 said:


> Sydney how much did it cost you??


after everything tapings and all about $350, but I am really happy with the way they turned out...the only thing that this doctor did was crop ears, he had lots of diferent types of certifications (which is nice to see) and I saw lots of pics of other dogs hes done, and I took an example of how I wanted them to look to the consultation...

but they like to do it at three months because of the stage of development that the cartilage in the ear is at

Hey Neela your from Middleburg....funny I am from there, and alot of my family lives there, and in orange park


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sydney said:


> after everything tapings and all about $350, but I am really happy with the way they turned out...the only thing that this doctor did was crop ears, he had lots of diferent types of certifications (which is nice to see) and I saw lots of pics of other dogs hes done, and I took an example of how I wanted them to look to the consultation...
> 
> but they like to do it at three months because of the stage of development that the cartilage in the ear is at
> 
> Hey Neela your from Middleburg....funny I am from there, and alot of my family lives there, and in orange park


cool deal! Come down to visit your family and go to our bully bash in october!!!! Hehe... I moved to middleburg from orange park in october!! I just got a written estimate from my vet that does the ears... they went up in price a little, but i wouldn't go any where else... it's going to cost me close to 300.00


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

NEELA said:


> cool deal! Come down to visit your family and go to our bully bash in october!!!! Hehe... I moved to middleburg from orange park in october!!


I wish funny thing is I was just there this past weekend for my brother's wedding....

didn't mean to hijack the thread....

IMO APBT pups should have their ears cropped just a personal preference I just like it better


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

you may have a hard time finding a vet to do after six months i would get on it right away, after 6 months the dogs ears' become more sensitive and the procedure is much more painful


----------

